# Lonely in Dubai



## Ilovehitachi

Hey guys i am looking for some advice on dating in Dubai (more specially TECOM area). How do you meet people and whats a good online dating website?

Im a 22 year old female who has just moved here for work. I haven't really clicked with my workmates and having a little bit of a hard time settling. I am looking to meet some people who i can just hang with really

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Ps. I have got so bored i have started a You tube account [SNIP]


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Ilovehitachi said:


> Hey guys i am looking for some advice on dating in Dubai (more specially TECOM area). How do you meet people and whats a good online dating website?
> 
> Im a 22 year old female who has just moved here for work. I haven't really clicked with my workmates and having a little bit of a hard time settling. I am looking to meet some people who i can just hang with really
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated
> 
> Ps. I have got so bored i have started a You tube account "ilovehitachi"


 I am on the same boat too. I am soon going to become "single" again and probably going back to my old "single days". My "dating days" are coming back


----------



## jander13

well i am sure you will get plenty of willing guys coming out of the woodwork to meet a 22 year old female 

advice would be joining some of the expat nights out etc that get posted every now and then and see if you can click with them i guess.


----------



## Ilovehitachi

**

Haha not quite. The views thing is because i have another video finished but i want more of a following before its posted.. Which are the best expat events? Are some better than others?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Troll.. good laugh though on a slow day!


----------



## jander13

> I am on the same boat too. I am soon going to become "single" again and probably going back to my old "single days". My "dating days" are coming back


you guys are a match made in heaven! she just moved here and you are single etc, love at first (when two extremely horny but not entirely choosy people meet)




> Haha not quite. The views thing is because i have another video finished but i want more of a following before its posted.. Which are the best expat events? Are some better than others?


answer to this question might be complicated but i wouldn't go to anything by nightshadow (just my personal opinion)


----------



## Ilovehitachi

Meh. A cute troll at least


----------



## jander13

> Meh. A cute troll at least


yeah not bad, get to 5 posts then you can PM me your number


----------



## jander13

btw hate to leave a fun thread like this (they don't come often) but i need to go kite surfing so take care guys


----------



## jander13

oh you are from New Zealand! i really appreciate flight of the conchords thanks for exporting them!


----------



## Ilovehitachi

In all seriousness Maz25 that 4th post part was a joke to Jander but i was actualy wondering what you posted/deleted.. Your welcome for the Flight of the Concords  its funny because networks back home rejected them until they got their big break in America and now they love em.


----------

